# Vegetarian Shopping in Portugal



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

Can anyone give us any advice about buying vegetarian products in Portugal especially Quorn products and Muller light yoghurts please?

many thanks

John


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow what a strange question. A vegetarian product is a vegetable and Portugal is full of the most wonderful vegetables grown largely organically, many sell the very freshest of them at local markets and the taste is just amazing. Most supermarkets have a great selection too !

Quorn is factory fermented fungus packed with chemicals and Muller light yoghurt is not yoghurt at all it's sweetened and coloured 'yoghurt-syle' chemical soup packed with carcinogens. You could make your own with chemically modified maize starch, aspartame and acesulfame K. 

Safer to stick to vegetables


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Really good & cheap fruit & veggies in all the local markets where spuds & onions for example cost less than €1/kg & you need to get to know the small local shops in your area for the rest.

In our area for example we have Talho Toni's in Avelar that stocks Quorn & veggie sausages etc as well as everything from Heinz baked beans to Marmite to horseradish sauce.

Other than that try to find local alternatives & welcome to Portugal in general & to the forum in particular.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> welcome to Portugal in general & to the forum in particular.


I meant to say that too  Welcome to Portugal - the land of wonderful tasty vegetables ! The place where you can choose Tomatoes by smell (they are a fruit not a vegetable I know !) And where so much is organic, healthy and chemical free.


----------

